# Markland



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Thinking about making a trip to the markland dam. Anybody have any good info or suggestions? I will be fishing from shore. I have my surf gear ready to go and I have a serious itch to get into some wiper/striper action. I don't get to go very often with my work schedule and I don't have a short drive so I could use some help, instead of wasting a trip and gas for a shut out. At least a chance to be put on the right area would be nice.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

BiteMyLine,

I have watched them get near the hydros throwing across the face of the wall, I fish there a lot mainly for Skipjacks and those guys are either right into the Hydros or just down below the bridge supports, most are using heavy jigs with large sassy shad tails mainly white in color, looks like they throw them out then bump them back along the bottom, I was there last Friday and the big ones were on fire for those guys but the Skipjacks were up in there thick so I figure they were feeding on them, the water level was at 20 foot the day i was there and it was stained...........Doc


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

If you get interested in the markland dam big blues wait til the river drops down good and head down to ghent! I fished there several night last year and caught a ton of bluecats biggest one was 67 lbs, most of them ranged between 30-50 lbs We fished this morning on indiana side up against the wall and hit a couple of good flatheads and some small channel cats! Then we drove up to paint lick and hit the backwater and tore the channel cats up!


----------

